# Swissvax Best of show durability?



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello all members 
I would ask about swissvax Best of show durability its 1-3 month?

befor 2 weeks iapplyed 2 coats of Bos after full prep with swissvax fluid meduim with lake country white pad and swissvax prewax by hand .

the result very nice ,Bos Integrated in all respects show good wet ,
nice level of shine not soo dark and not soo bright and also ilike the 
clarity of this wax .

During this 2weeks iwashed my car 1first wash with swissvax car bath and 3 wash with nxt shampoo iused mild shampoo I DONT KNOW WHY
THERE SOME WATER SPOTS ? the look still very good after wash but 
water spots become more wash after wash (ithink zyrnol have tighter when sheeting ).
really iwould know What is the best time to rewax my car and ineed to use prewax again or only some QD is enough to make surface smother befor put new coat of Bos .



thanks




sorry about my english!


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

In two weeks you have washed your car 7 times!?!?!?!?!?!?!

Is your water hard water or soft water?

When using NXT did you use the specified amount that the label says - its known to go smeary or streaky if over used.

Ultimately, some QD should move the marks, or just a tab or standard CF and re-wax the area.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

I usually give 3-4 months before top-ups on BOS, this is with 1 wash a week.

A lot of the durability depends greatly on the products used in the wash stages, but with decent ph balanced products you should see as above.:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Finerdetails said:


> In two weeks you have washed your car 7 times!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Is your water hard water or soft water?
> 
> ...


NO NO its 4 wash only in 2 weeks! sorry iwill edit my post !

really the weather befor 2 weeks is very dusty and hot in my country and humadity about 70 -88% at night but now the spring will start iwash my car evrey saturday and thursday .

NXT isaw the label sure 1 ounce or 30 ml in 7-10 lliter of water .
really idont know the specified amount of swissvax car bath? iused 20 ml in 7-10 litres.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

SV Bath is pH neutral so shouldnt be any issues.

You mentioned the humidy. I wonder is the wax has cured properly when applied?

I've seen BoS go five months on a daily runner here in the uk, so no doubt for 3 monhs minimum


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> I usually give 3-4 months before top-ups on BOS, this is with 1 wash a week.
> 
> A lot of the durability depends greatly on the products used in the wash stages, but with decent ph balanced products you should see as above.:thumb:


really i like use ph balance shampoo such as NXT ,autoglym etc i dont 
wont use super conctrate shampoo such as hyperwash or sonax gloss 
beacuse maybe desrtoy and mask the look of BOS .


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Finerdetails said:


> SV Bath is pH neutral so shouldnt be any issues.
> 
> You mentioned the humidy. I wonder is the wax has cured properly when applied?
> 
> I've seen BoS go five months on a daily runner here in the uk, so no doubt for 3 monhs minimum


really iwait for nice day when ineed apply wax with out humidy? 
i check the weather and temp befor apply!


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

Some of meguiars OTS products if diluted incorrectly will strip wax reasonably quickly, and if you've washed your car once every 2 days at that ratio, the protection will be lost.

a PH neutral wash solution is best (SV bath if using BoS)


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

David said:


> Some of meguiars OTS products if diluted incorrectly will strip wax reasonably quickly, and if you've washed your car once every 2 days at that ratio, the protection will be lost.
> 
> a PH neutral wash solution is best (SV bath if using BoS)


Your right some meg OTC diluted incorrectly , however i found NXT is PH shampoo very mild but ifeel when using nxt shampoo the sheeting become heavy and slower.

If the protection will be lost that mean the shine of wax is end !? or
this time start to wax die?


----------



## JohnWoods41 (Aug 20, 2008)

i use Car bath and have BOS on and never had a problem, easily get 4 months out of it
with an average of a wash a week 

are you using a snow foam? maybe that is stripping it ?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

JohnWoods41 said:


> i use Car bath and have BOS on and never had a problem, easily get 4 months out of it
> with an average of a wash a week
> 
> are you using a snow foam? maybe that is stripping it ?


ihave foam lance and i stop use snowfoam maybe strip wax 
your right john , and ithink to put swissvax car bath in foam lance .


----------



## JohnWoods41 (Aug 20, 2008)

try VP Ph neutral snow foam..thats what i use and only 5O ml and top rest up with warm water


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Megs NXT was always one of the most wax unfriendly shampoo's I owned, main reason I stopped using it.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Just a thought but the likes of NXT i would think contain synthetic glossing agents rather than natural Carnauba wax. I would expect a wash with such ingredients to alter not only the look but also how the water behaves.

Maybe change wash to something thats Ph neutral and contains a little carnauba wax so as not to alter the finish left by your BOS.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

JohnWoods41 said:


> try VP Ph neutral snow foam..thats what i use and only 5O ml and top rest up with warm water


unforgently is not available here .


----------



## JohnWoods41 (Aug 20, 2008)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> unforgently is not available here .


any PH based snow foam will be fine...


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Rich said:


> Megs NXT was always one of the most wax unfriendly shampoo's I owned, main reason I stopped using it.


ooh Rich really , what is favourite shampoo?


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> ooh Rich really , what is favourite shampoo?


Duragloss - on sealant or wax finishes I just can't find another shampoo I like as much.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

JohnWoods41 said:


> any PH based snow foam will be fine...


did you try zyrnol autowash ? really its super foam but icant remmember if contain PH .


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

i use pinnacle body work shampoo. its very gentle . doesnt strip wax even souveran . really nice shampoo. a little pricey but great..


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

trhland said:


> i use pinnacle body work shampoo. its very gentle . doesnt strip wax even souveran . really nice shampoo. a little pricey but great..


Hi trhland isaw your old post you use swissvax concorse .
did you use pinnacle shampoo over concorse, how you found sheeting-action in pinnacle shampoo ?
really ilike souveran ilove souveran but the proplem in durability .
ithink you have souveran and concorse in your hands, and me also have souveran and sw BOS 
ifeel the swissvax more clarity than souveran do you agree with me swissvax is more clarity ? and souveran bring wetter look.


----------

